# Most POPULAR type of Betta FISH!!!



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

After All the Voting i receives 66 votes. AND NOW THE MOST POPULAR TAIL AND COLOR BETTA FISH IS (*DRUMROLE*)

A TIE> BETWEEN A GREEN AND TURQUOISE HALF MOON!!!!!
Sorry about the turquoise its a close as i could get it u have a better pic pls post 
The second most Popular was a Red VT
Heres all the voting #s
8 Half Moon- 7 Veil Tail - 5 Double Tail - 2 Crown - 
1 Delta Tail - 1 Comb Tail 0 Round Tail - of course

5 Turquoise - 5 Green - 4 Red - 4 Oranges - 3 Blue - 
3 Multi Color - 3 Yellow - 2 Black - 2 White - 
2 Purple - 1 Brown - 1 Opaque - 


I was suprised by how many votes red and turquoise got, i was expecting multi color and Brown to get more, what ever your the voters.


----------

